# Bole So Nihaal! Sikh National Anthem



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2009)

Khalsa ji

Let see how many internet resources we can find for the Sikh National Anthem. Add your discoveries: videos, audio files, stories, and pictures. 

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]

source of image is Khalsa - Sikh National Anthem

:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:
​


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2009)

YouTube - Sikh National Anthem


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2009)

YouTube - Deh Shiva Bar Moh Ehai Sikh National Anthem


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Apr 28, 2009)

are Sikhs a Nation?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 29, 2009)

are they NOT ? Whats your definition of "Nation" ?


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 29, 2009)

Sometimes a nation is a state of mind.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 29, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> Sometimes a nation is a state of mind.


 
Antonia ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said. 

Freedom within needs no passport nor any visa, just a manual how to be free, and that manual is SGGS.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 29, 2009)

sikh national anthem - Google Video


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 29, 2009)

YouTube - deh shiva war mohe hi hai


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 30, 2009)

how did this become our national anthem??


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 30, 2009)

BhagatSingh said:


> how did this become our national anthem??



Bhagat ji

You are invited to research that question and contribute your research materials to this thread.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Apr 30, 2009)

Gyani ji

a nation is defined as:

The English word "nation" is derived from the Latin term natio (_nātĭō_, stem _nātiōn-_), meaning:[6][7]

The action of being born; birth; or
The goddess personifying birth; or
A breed, stock, kind, species, race; or
A tribe, or (rhetorically, any) set of people (contemptuous); or
A nation or people.
A *nation* is a body of people who share a common history, culture, language or ethnic origin, who typically inhabit a particular country or territory - New 
Oxford Dictionary.


My definition of Nation is the supreme allegience(physical).

Is mine my Religion or my country? - take your pick !


----------



## BhagatSingh (May 12, 2009)

Isnt that a stanza from Chandi Chraittar? The part of "Dasam Granth" that praises Durga. Durga is often referred to as Shiva.
The author is clearly asking Goddess Durga for a boon. The type of boon is clearly related to what the author praises Durga/Shiva for.
So I fail to see why this would be our national anthem.

Also, 


> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Sikh National Anthem[/FONT][/FONT]*
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Every nation has it own national anthem. What is a national anthem? A national anthem is an expression of the feelings of love, commitment and faithfulness of its people towards the country. It is a statement of patriotism and unity of its people. It is, sometimes, summing up of the national history, polity and manifesto.[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Perhaps no body knows the origin of the first national anthem of the world, however, the British national anthem (God save the king/queen) seems to be one of the oldest. The Germans have "Deutschland uber alles...", the Australians have "Advance Australia fair...", and the Canadians have "O Canada...". The Europeans have their common national anthem also: "Ode to Joy" (written by Schiller). The Hindus consider "Bande maatram..." as their national anthem where as the Indian constitution has accepted "Jan gan man..." (which was written by Tagore to welcome the British emperor's visit to India) as its national anthem.[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In some Sikh congregations, "Deh shiva bar mohe..." had been sung as national anthem. When I heard it for the first time, I found that this does not look like a national anthem, it may be a great manifesto. The wording of this religious song does not fulfil the ingredients of a national anthem. It is a prayer and not an anthem. I went through a lot of literature to find if I was wrong. I could not find its background beyond 1950s. Per chance I saw an LP record with an old man. It was the national anthem of Patiala State. The wording of this anthem was:[/FONT]*
> ...


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* reference*[/FONT]


----------

